
List of Modern Boardgame Research - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/boardgame-research
======
jcahill
MTG: Adam of [http://www.mtgeloproject.net](http://www.mtgeloproject.net) was
very helpful for my nonprofit's last-minute effort to preserve the
Planeswalker Points system. He has lots of interesting historical analysis.
Competitive MTG can get very mathematical.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spikes/](https://www.reddit.com/r/spikes/) is a huge
rabbithole.

------
dang
Lists can't be Show HNs. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Lists also tend not to do so well as submissions because there isn't that much
that's interesting to discuss—just the lowest common denominator of the items
on the list. It's generally better to pick the most interesting item on the
list and submit that instead.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20denominator%20list&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
captn3m0
Thanks for the correction, never knew this.

------
captn3m0
Sample of cool things I found out:

\- Hanabi is now the "frontier of AI research" with both FB/DeepMind working
on it

\- Magic the Gathering is Turing complete

\- Kingdomino is NP-hard

\- There is published endgame research for RISK (similar to how you have
endtables in chess)

\- There's a lot of interesting research on catan and monopoly. Monopoly seems
to have a lot of research around teaching language-skills to kids, in
particular.

\- There is research on generating new maps for Ticket to Ride!

\- Lots of interesting research on 2048, the mobile game.

\- There is a mathematical model for Mafia.

~~~
gwenzek
Hanabi has been solved a few months after deepmind "new frontier" paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.02318](https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.02318) They
reach a score of 24.6/25\. Knowing that there are some losing hands.

~~~
captn3m0
Its on the list, and I wouldn't count it as solved yet, its just a new high
score.

